# my graduate project presentation



## eng_3YASH (26 أغسطس 2006)

design and implementation a wireless FM electrocardiogram
PRESENTATION


----------



## Bioengineer (26 أغسطس 2006)

شاهدت جميع السليدات المشروع كان ممتاز.

شكرا على طرحه في المنتدى.

مشاركاتك كلها جميله بارك الله فيك..


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فييييييييييك


----------

